# What to blend with Ylang Ylang?



## soapsydaisy

I ordered 8 ounces of ylang ylang eo to try out. Now that I have smelled it, I have to say it is an EO that I don't care for. Does anyone have an EO blending recipe they wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## dagmar88

Any kind of citrus, rose, lavender, patchouli.


----------



## lsg

Ylang Ylang blends well with bergamot, grapefruit, lavender and sandalwood.

Source:  http://www.essentialoils.co.za/essential-oils/ylang-ylang.htm


----------



## houseofwool

Ylang-ylang blends well with almost anything.  It is one of my favorite scents.


----------



## Lolly58

I love Ylang. My favorite blend are ylang and sweet orange, ylang and sandalwood and patchouli, and ylang and rose.
If your not that fond of the smell then go heavier on the other scents and then add the ylang a drop at a time to see how you like it


----------



## julieanne

I have a similar feeling about ylang ylang, it's on the intense and sweet side of the floral spectrum & a nice smell but not a favorite. I've blended it with rose, lavender, patch, orange, lime, and grapefruit. Grapefruit was the winner! Ratio was 2 grapefruit : 1 ylang ylang. In my experiences, it has no stick in CP soap even at a hefty dosage level. Candles, though, cure well & burn well.


----------



## lsg

I have a blend favorite recipe that includes ylang ylang.  It seems too strong in the blend at first, but when the soap cures it is one of my favorite blends.


----------



## lizflowers42

I hate ylang-but Lolly changed my mind with her sweet orang/ylang blend!


----------



## OliveOil2

I had the same reaction to Ylang Ylang when I first started soaping, I thought it was so nasty that I gave away a 4 ounce bottle. I wish that I had experimented with it, I am sure that there are some great combinations. It was the first EO that I didn't like and blending wasn't something that I had attempted yet.


----------



## lsg

I will post the blend I love in the Aroma Therapy section.  Please remember that the ylang ylang seems too strong at first, but later the blend melds and to my mind is wonderful.


----------



## lisamaliga

Ylang ylang by itself is way too intense for me. Mixed with orange or mandarin EO really creates a beautiful balance.


----------



## jenneelk

Oh great! I have an 8oz bottle I never use and dislike. I have orange, Valencia and grapefruit EO. 
Did u do an even amount?


----------



## lisamaliga

Great, nothing will go to waste then! I use 75% orange to 25% ylang ylang.


----------



## soapsydaisy

Thanks for the grapefruit/ylang suggestion. I tried the blend yesterday with pink grapefruit and I am really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to try some of the others.


----------



## jenneelk

Funny this thread came back up. I ended up just today trying my ylang and couldn't remember which was good and went with Rosemary which I also dislike. Haha! 
But others like it and its kind of an interesting blend.
I have so many citrus's that I didn't try another but thought of it. Likely cause it was suggested here and I remembered... But went with rosemary.
It's kind of earthy and... Odd. But not too bad.


----------



## Pims

Lolly58 said:


> I love Ylang. My favorite blend are ylang and sweet orange, ylang and sandalwood and patchouli, and ylang and rose.
> If your not that fond of the smell then go heavier on the other scents and then add the ylang a drop at a time to see how you like it



I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if Ylang Ylang and Sweet Orange would hold up in CP soap and at what ratio one would suggest blending them. I once tried a blend that was about 10% Patchouli,  20% Ylang Ylang and 70% Orange 5 fold and found it just smelled like straight Ylang Ylang after about a week.


----------



## shunt2011

This is an old thread and the OP hasn’t been here in years.  Not likely to get a response


----------

